# Gamer PC mit i5-6600k, gtx970, 8gb ram



## Damenit (26. Oktober 2015)

Guten Tag,

nach langem sparen ist es endlich soweit ein neues System soll her. Ich habe mir folgendes zusammen gesetzt:


Netzteil:           Corsair CS650M 650W 
Dvd-Brenner:   LiteOn iHAS324 
SSD:                ADATA Premier Pro SP900 2,5" SSD 128 GB
Ram:                Kingston HyperX DIMM 8GB DDR4-2133
CPU:                Intel® Core i5-6600K
CPU-Kühler:    Noctua NH-U9B SE2 
Grafikkarte:      EVGA GeForce GTX 970 ACX 2.0 SuperClocked
Gehäuse:         Aerocool Aero-1000
Mainboard:      ASUS Z170-A 

Preis: 1087€
1TB HDD übernehme ich vom alten system

Was könnte ich bei diesem System erwarten? Wäre bei BF3 1440p(ultra) mehr als 60FPS drin? GTA V sollte auch auf 1440p(nicht ultra) laufen muss aber keine 60fps liefern. Mein Plan ist es dieses System jetzt zu kaufen und falls mir die Leistung dann doch nicht reicht nächstes Jahr auf 16gb RAM aufrüsten und die gtx 970 im SLI zu betreiben, (vielleicht für Battlefield 5). Ich habe einen Monitor mit Freesync, sollte ich deswegen AMD nehmen oder sollte ich dies ignorieren? Für die Frage direkt zu klären, Monitor war ein Geschenk^^ 

Windows 10? oder bei Windows 7 bleiben?^^ 

mfg
Damenit


----------



## Golgomaph (26. Oktober 2015)

Also wie das bei 1440p ist bei GTA V weiß ich leider nicht da ich auf 1080p spiele, da habe ich aber bei einem Mix von Ultra- und Hocheinstellungen 70-90FPS mit der 970 und (glaube ich zumindest) einer ähnlich starken CPU, viell. sogar ein wenig schwächer (xeon e3 1231v3). 
Nur um jetzt mal etwas handfestes zu liefern ... in wie fern sich die 1440p im Vergleich zu 1080p dann auf die FPS auswirken kann dir hier bestimmt jemand anders verraten 

Schönes Gehäuse hast du da ausgewählt! ;D (hab ich auch). Hatte damals bedenken weil eine max. CPU-Kühler-Höhe von 170mm angegeben ist, was definitiv nicht stimmt. Habe den HR-02-Macho mit 152mm und zwischen ihm und der Plexiglasscheibe in der Seitenwand liegen vllt. noch 1-2mm. Aber bei deinem sollte das kein Problem sein, der ist ja etwas kleiner.

MfG Golgo


----------



## Herbboy (26. Oktober 2015)

Das Netzteil ist eigentlich zu viel bzw. ein ähnlich teures, aber effizienteres Modell mit 500W wäre besser.

Bei der SSD: sicher, dass du nicht lieber 256GB nehmen willst? Sollte es auch unter 100€ geben.

Kühler und Gehäuse: der Kühler ist an sich für Mini-PCs gedacht und nicht besonders groß, auch deswegen dann rel. teuer, weil er trotzdem gute Kühlung verspricht. Ich würde eher einen größeren nehmen, aber zu groß darf der auch nicht sein, weil ins Gehäuse nur bis 15,5cm passen. Das ist "doof", weil sehr viele gute Kühler ausgerechnet nen Tick höher sind - aber der Macho 120 wäre ein guter Übertakterkühler und kostet sogar weniger https://www.alternate.de/Thermalrig...1110491?campaign=Kühlung/Thermalright/1110491   oder halt ein anderes Gehäuse nehmen und nen größeren Kühler.

Und allgemein: WILLST du denn übertakten? Wenn nein, dann kannst du da deutlich sparen bei CPU und Board, und als Kühler reicht dann auch einer für 25-30€

Monitor: du "musst" nicht nur wegen Freesync zu AMD greifen, aber eine R9 390 wäre ähnlich teuer und sogar stärker, braucht aber deutlich mehr Strom. Da ist die Frage, was für DICH in der Summe wichtiger ist.


Leistung: versprechen kann man nix, aber wenn DER PC nicht für mehr als 60 FPS in 1440p reicht, dann müsstest du mind weitere 150€ investieren, damit es vielleciht klappt. Eine GTX 980 für 500€ zB ist nur ca 15% schneller, d.h. wenn du mit der GTX 970 bei 55 FPS bist, würde die auf ca 64 FPS kommen. Wenn du DESwegen gleich 150€ ausgeben willst: okay...  aber falls du nur 40 FPS hast, wird die GTX 980 auch nicht für 60 reichen, dann müsste wiederum schon eine GTX 980 Ti her - dann zahlst du 300€ mehr...   aber normalerweise müsste eine GTX 970 für BF3 auch in 1440p für um die 60 FPS reichen, vlt auch mehr. 

SLI ist übrigens nur ganz selten sinnvoll. Da würde ich nicht unbedingt drauf setzen.


Windows: es spricht nix gegen Win10, du kannst ja auch win7 installieren und auf 10 upgraden, und falls es nix ist wieder downgraden


----------



## Damenit (26. Oktober 2015)

Habe jetzt eine SSD mit 256gb genommen, wurden dann knapp 30€ mehr. 

Vielleicht noch nicht sofort aber irgendwann möchte ich übertakten. Habe meinen alten Q6600 auch von 2.4ghz auf 3.6ghz getaktet.

Mit dem Monitor war halt nur gedacht op ich zu AMD greifen soll wegen dem Freesync oder merkt man den unterschied nur wenn man unter 30-40fps hat? 
In wiefern ist SLI nur selten sinnvoll? Mein Plan ist es jetzt mit der gtx970 zu zocken und dann falls dies nicht reicht eine weitere gtx970 hinzuzufügen, die werden mit der zeit ja dann auch günstiger 

So nebenbei, dieser Rechner ist NUR zum zocken da, und in Ausnahmefällen für CAD (für die uni).


----------



## Herbboy (27. Oktober 2015)

Damenit schrieb:


> Habe jetzt eine SSD mit 256gb genommen, wurden dann knapp 30€ mehr.
> 
> Vielleicht noch nicht sofort aber irgendwann möchte ich übertakten. Habe meinen alten Q6600 auch von 2.4ghz auf 3.6ghz getaktet.


 es ist halt so, dass du dann jetzt mehr ausgibst, nur um vielleicht mal vom Übertakten einen Vorteil zu haben. Beim Q6600 war es ja nicht so, dass es eine an sich gleichgute, nicht übertaktbare CPU gab, aber beim i5-6600K ist es so, dass du für das Geld auch einen Xeon E3-1231 V3 für den Sockel 1150 bekommen kannst. Dem reicht beim Board zudem eines für nur 80€ völlig aus, weil man den nicht übertakten kann und kein Übertakter-Board braucht. Auch beim RAM wären ein Paar Euro drin, weil Sockel 1150 noch DDR3 nutzt. Und in Games ist der 6600K derzeit noch nicht schneller als der Xeon, der Xeon ist technisch wiederum ein Core i7 ohne Grafikeinheit, d.h. da "wettest" du quasi darauf, dass 4 Kerne und der "Mehrtakt" des i5-6600K in 2-3 Jahren vielleicht mehr bringen als das Hyperthreading des i7 bzw. Xeons (pro Kern 2 Threads, so dass die wie ein Achtkerner arbeiten).

Dies aber nur als Hinweis - auch für den Sockel 1151 würdest du mit einer nicht-übertaktbaren CPU, also dem i5-6600 ohne K, so viel sparen, dass es durchaus eher eine "Wette" ist, ob der Aufpreis für den 6600K und ein Übertakterboard wirklich was bringen. Der i6-6600 kostet ca 40€ weniger, und auch da wäre dann kein so teures Board nötig wie für den 6600K.




> Mit dem Monitor war halt nur gedacht op ich zu AMD greifen soll wegen dem Freesync oder merkt man den unterschied nur wenn man unter 30-40fps hat?


 schwer zu sagen - diese sync-Sache löst auch eher ein "Luxusproblem" und macht das Bild in Einzelfällen halt NOCH "weicher", aber auch ohne so eine syn-Funktion muss man schon extrem empfindlich sein, wenn man da wirklich ganz klar die Dinge meint wahrzunehmen, die die Syn-Funktionen beheben sollen.




> In wiefern ist SLI nur selten sinnvoll? Mein Plan ist es jetzt mit der gtx970 zu zocken und dann falls dies nicht reicht eine weitere gtx970 hinzuzufügen, die werden mit der zeit ja dann auch günstiger


 Die werden zwar günstiger, aber irgendwann gibt es die nur noch selten, und die Preise bleiben dann konstant bis die weg sind. Die GTX 770 zB war anfangs eine Karte für 300-350€, dann 250-300€, aber unter 250€ ist die meines Wissen nie gefallen, auch die Restposten nicht, sondern die Preise sind teils sogar wieder raufgegangen, vlt. weil einige Leute noch unbedingt eine erhaschen wollten. D.h. Selbst wenn du den perfekten Zeitpunkt erwischst, dürfte Dich eine zweite GTX 970 wohl eher 250€ kosten, vlt auch mal mit Glück was weniger. Und wenn das dann in vlt 2 Jahren so weit ist, dass Dir die eine GTX 970 nicht mehr reicht, dann wirst du DANN sicher eine neue einzelne Karte für 350-400€ bekommen, die auch nicht schlechter als zwei GTX 970 ist. Bei SLI addiert sich das RAM ja nicht, und auch die Leistung wird nur plus ca 60% sein und nicht +100%.

Und 100-150€ bekommst du für Deine alte GTX 970 dann sicher immer noch, so dass die eine neue Karte für 350-400€ dann wohl die bessere Wahl wäre. Übrigens: die GTX 970 gibt es nun ein Jahr auf dem Markt, und die ist seitdem kein bisschen günstiger geworden, sondern im Gegenteil: bei Release gab es Custom-Modelle (also mit guten Kühlern und 2-3 Lüfter, nicht dem Ein-Lüfter-Kühler von Nvidia) für 300€, dann war sie eine Weile vergriffen, und seitdem kostet die Customkarten an sich immer mind 320€ oder mehr. 

Aber so, wie ich das oben als Szenario für "in 2 Jahren" beschreibe, lief das aller Erfahrung nach in den letzten Generationen immer. Da hattest du ganz selten mal Fälle, wo du mit einem Kauf einer zweiten Karte nach 2 Jahren besser bedient warst als mit EINER neuen. Manchmal wäre SLI vlt. sogar doch ein bisschen schneller, aber dafür verbrauchst du dann deutlich mehr Strom. Es kann sogar sein, dass das Netzteil das nicht mitmacht und du weitere 70-80€ für ein neues ausgeben musst nur wegen SLI. UND die Mainbaords, die SLI unterstützen, sind auch noch teurer als die, die es nicht tun.

SLI macht eher dann Sinn, wenn einem eine gute aktuelle Karte nicht reicht, eine "HighEnd" aber zu teuer ist - da kannst du dann zwei Karten zu je 250€ koppeln und hast die Leistung einer 600€-Karte oder so. 



> So nebenbei, dieser Rechner ist NUR zum zocken da, und in Ausnahmefällen für CAD (für die uni).


 das ist ja an sich egal. Nur wenn du SEHR Rechenintensive Programme hast, die ganz klar vom Hyperthreading profitieren, wäre ein i7 vielleicht die bessere Wahl, und da als Preistipp halt der Xeon E3-1231 v3 für Sockel 1150


----------

